# Electrolux jar????



## farmgal (May 6, 2009)

Howdy everyone,
 Just crawling out of my winter cave. Been a rough winter/spring here in North dakota. Got this jar from my in laws yesterday. Had no idea Electrolux made jars. It has a ball lid on it which I'm guessing is zinc? The bottom says 14 A in a circle 54. Does that mean 1954? So who wants to fill me about it??? Nice to be semi back...missed a lot of you! Hugs Farmgal


----------



## farmgal (May 6, 2009)

ERk here's the pic...So I'm a bit rusty


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 6, 2009)

According to Redbook, the correct lid is brass plated with a dial for "shampoo" and "wax on-off", so it's apparently for a shampooer-waxer-buffer.  Makes sense, but I'm not familiar with whatever item Electrolux may have made for floor care other than vacuum cleaners.  RB#10 says without the lid it's $1-$3 & $10-$15 with it.  Maybe not worth a fortune, but a fun find anyway.  -Tammy


----------

